# Maximale Flaschengröße Slide 150



## aquanaut96 (20. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne in den Rahmen meines Slide 150 9.0 Rahmengröße 22" eine 1l Flasche reinstecken. Meine Frage ist ob das passt und ob man die dann ohne Probleme noch rauskriegt.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. März 2013)

Das ist eine interessante frage. 
Ps. Wie groß bist Du denn bei einem 22"ger Rahmen ? Ich frage mich nämlich ob ich ein 20 oder 22" benötige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (20. März 2013)

Ich bin 1,93 groß und habe eine SL von 93,5cm. Das passt ziemlich perfekt von der Geo her. Der 20" wäre von der Höhe her auch noch gegangen aber der war dann zu kurz.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. März 2013)

Ich danke Dir


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich würde gerne in den Rahmen meines Slide 150 9.0 Rahmengröße 22" eine 1l Flasche reinstecken. Meine Frage ist ob das passt und ob man die dann ohne Probleme noch rauskriegt.
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.



Habe das 20" und da geht ne 1Liter Flasche problemlos ... Habe so en Halter zur seitlichen Entnahme!


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. April 2013)

Ok gut danke. Kannst du mal nen Link zu dem Flaschenhalter den du verbaut hast posten?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. April 2013)

Das ist der BBB-35 SIDECAGE gibt es zB auch bei [ame="http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Wasserflaschenhalter-SideCage/dp/B0021U2OQ0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1367226227&sr=8-3&keywords=bbb+SIDECAGE"]Amazon[/ame].

Ich habe einmal den BBB-10 und einem den BBB-35 welche ziemlich ähnlich sind, nur das der 35ger das doppelte kostet


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. April 2013)

Und in den passt auch ne 1 Liter-Flasche


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. April 2013)

Jup in beide (bbb-10 & bbb-35)


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. Mai 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Mai 2013)

Hier mal en Bild mit 1Liter-Flasche









Das Benutzen der Flasche während der Fahrt ist absolut kein Problem 

- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (2. Mai 2013)

Na dann solltes es ja funktionieren.


----------

